# Heavy Pot Smoking Doesn't Increase Lung Cancer Risk



## Mutt (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not sure if our News Guru Ldylunatic posted this already or not. (BTW LdyLunatic is great at adding news about MJ she deserves many thanks from us members  )

My wife emailed me this story today from her work. It hits home with me as I am a smoker and a weed smoker. So thanks "RED" for emailing this to me.



> WEDNESDAY, May 24 (HealthDay News) -- A U.S. study concludes there is no link between smoking marijuana and increased risk of lung cancer -- even among heavy, long-term users.
> The California researchers also found that smoking marijuana does not appear to increase the risk of head and neck cancers, such as cancer of the tongue, mouth, throat or esophagus.
> 
> The study included 611 people in the Los Angeles area who developed lung cancer, 601 people with cancer of the head or neck regions, and 1,040 cancer-free people matched on age, gender and neighborhood.
> ...


----------



## skunk (Jul 3, 2006)

good news mutt. but i still dont think that will change there minds on making it legal. even if they said it was a fountain of youth and it would make you 10 years behind your age they would just buckle down more . all by the way i didnt know you have a red too.


----------



## Devilweed (Jul 3, 2006)

Makes one feel better though...


----------



## skunk (Jul 3, 2006)

yea i know i just get so ticked off when we find the good  facts about marijuana and they will never make it legal .sorry wasnt tryin to be a smart--- mutt .


----------



## Hick (Jul 4, 2006)

good read..and good news mutt..

..maybe...it's because the tobacco companies/corperations/government hasn't been allowed to ammend it with "addictive" carcinogens.....yet.


----------



## rockydog (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks for the news. Something to add to my debate. thanks guys


----------



## skunk (Jul 4, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> good read..and good news mutt..
> 
> /gov..maybe...it's because the tobacco companies/cnment hasn't been allowed to ammend it with "addictive" carcinogenorperationsers.....yet.


 how do you pronounce that word hick lol.


----------

